# Gloat-Newest Toy for Dad



## trickydick (Jun 1, 2013)

I just had to start my gloat now.  I have been in China, doing good work for my company and the people of China so my wife thought she would get going on my new workshop while I was gone.  I return in June so I get the fun of finishing it up.  The new workshop footprint is 50 x 60 with porches in each side.  The walls will be made by using Texas Sandstone landscape blocks that are 2ft x 2ft x 6ft.  Each block weighs 2 tons!  It will have 12 ft walls and the peak of the roof will be 24 feet.  The floor workspace is 30 x 56.  the floor will be made from a floating metal truss system with a 3 inch concrete slab on top.  this will allow me to put all my vacuum, air and electrical systems under the floor and still have access in case I redesign in the future.  Here are some pictures of the foundation pour that happened yesterday.  I will post update as major steps occur.


----------



## juteck (Jun 1, 2013)

Will you adopt me?


Looks like a great start, and sounds like a nice design.  Looking forward to seeing more pictures!    Congratulations!.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! That is going to be an awesome workshop.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 1, 2013)

*shop*

it looks like you will need some more tools. the shop sounds like it will be wonderful to be creative in once you return.  she is a keeper.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 1, 2013)

A lucky guy in many ways!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 1, 2013)

wow, you must make an awful lot more selling pens than the average guy!

How are you going to lift the floor pieces to get back under them?


----------



## trickydick (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks for the comments.  woodworking is mostly just a hobby and I only sell stuff in order to get rid of it or i would be buried in pens, bowls, cutting boards etc.  it is my stress release and trust me, i need that at times.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 1, 2013)

there will be an access panel in one of the corners.  the foundation has about 2 feet of crawl space under it so I can send my skinny son down there to run pipe and wire.  At least that's the plan at the moment.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 1, 2013)

trickydick said:


> I just had to start my gloat now.  I have been in China, doing good work for my company and the people of China so my wife thought she would get going on my new workshop while I was gone.  I return in June so I get the fun of finishing it up.  The new workshop footprint is 50 x 60 with porches in each side.  The walls will be made by using Texas Sandstone landscape blocks that are 2ft x 2ft x 6ft.  Each block weighs 2 tons!  It will have 12 ft walls and the peak of the roof will be 24 feet.  The floor workspace is 30 x 56.  the floor will be made from a floating metal truss system with a 3 inch concrete slab on top.  this will allow me to put all my vacuum, air and electrical systems under the floor and still have access in case I redesign in the future.  Here are some pictures of the foundation pour that happened yesterday.  I will post update as major steps occur.




new shots taken today


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 1, 2013)

I like the porch idea. It's nice on a sunny day to work outside.


----------



## raar25 (Jun 3, 2013)

So  let me get this right, you are building a 3000 sq ft building for a hobby?  That building is larger than the house 95% of Americans live in.  To top it off your wife not only agreed, but she is handling the construction while your gone!   That is truely amazing, I am speechless.  You are truely blessed.


----------



## BSea (Jun 3, 2013)

That's really nice.  To bad you had to make it so small.:biggrin:.


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm jealous, I have to drive 25 miles to use my workshop in my mothers house since I live in a condo and can't have my tools there :/

Awesome set up!


----------



## healeydays (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know, seems a little small to me.  Better plan now for the addition...


----------



## Tom D (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats not a shop, it's a bloody factory.


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 3, 2013)

Speechlessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.  My midlife crisis has not been fast cars and fast women.  it's having my man cave and smelling sawdust.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky guy! I can't wait to see more of this project.


----------



## trickydick (Jun 4, 2013)

We will start on the stone walls next week.  will post photos.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Jun 5, 2013)

Your wife IS awesome, does she have a sister?


----------



## trickydick (Jun 5, 2013)

She does but she is also married.  Sorry.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jun 5, 2013)

You're lucky. That's gonna be an awesome workshop! Keep us posted.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 5, 2013)

I am afraid that does not qualify as a man cave.  Man hangar would be a better term.

Congratulations on the shop.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 5, 2013)

Lotta room to make pens LOL.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweeeet!!!!!


----------



## Janster (Jun 5, 2013)

Good for you! "Nice" bride too! Enjoy, I am not jealous, just envious!


----------



## trickydick (Aug 4, 2013)

It's been awhile since I updated.  The walls are going up (slowly).  Anyone need a tornado shelter?  this will be it!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like it will be a GREAT man cave!


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 4, 2013)

Rick, what part of SA do you live in???
I'd be happy to be a paying tenant if you lease out space!!! :biggrin:
gordon


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 4, 2013)

When you get ready for that granite sign ...... be sure to let me bid the job. :biggrin:

I didn't see any corner stone....


----------



## trickydick (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Gordon!  I am now actually in Wimberley (close to Blanco).  Welcome to come take a look!


----------



## nx95240 (Aug 4, 2013)

cannot wait to see what it look likes when your done..


----------



## WildThings (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll be in the San Antonio area next Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. Can I come by so you can adopt me?

Barry


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 5, 2013)

does she have a sister?


----------



## trickydick (Aug 6, 2013)

Not much to look at yet.  Welcome to come by!

Yes, she does have a sister.  Married.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 6, 2013)

Crikey!! that's BIG!!!!!!!!! a real man cave:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## trickydick (Aug 27, 2013)

*slow progress is still progress*

I can almost smell the sawdust now!  Starting to look like a building!


----------



## OZturner (Aug 27, 2013)

I am so envious. 
What a great workshop space, and an ideal situation of being able to design it from scratch without restrictions of any existing, limiting , or conflicting structures to have to work around. Truly Heaven!
Like most other guys it is back to my garage, where my workshop has evicted my car to the driveway.


----------



## trickydick (Oct 6, 2013)

*Had to start over on one wall*

Here is the 12'  8000 lb rock being installed.  We start on the roof next week.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 6, 2013)

Damn Rick, that's a lot of big rocks, you've got there mate, that will be a very well insulated place when you get it finished, I hope you work out now, all the holes you need in those walls, It ain't going to be easy to make any holes after that...!:biggrin:

Great job, so far...!

Cheers
George


----------



## trickydick (Oct 6, 2013)

You are right George!  Whatever my design is...it's hopefully correct because changing it will be impossible.  The walls are actually rated at R65.  So....when it heats up...it will stay that way and when it cools... it will stay that way also.  I hope to add a small hear and a/c system to keep it just right!


----------



## raar25 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow you are a patient man.  You have been waiting for 4 months and it appears like this will take another 4 months before it is finished.  But you will never have to worry about being blown away, thats for sure!


----------



## trickydick (Oct 7, 2013)

Not sure how patient I have been.  I should have hired Egyptians to build this!  Local rock guys have been struggling.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how much does rock like that run?  I'm thinking of adding a pre-cast concrete room to my house, and for a 10' X 10' room they want $20,000.  How do your stone blocks compare?
Great looking shop, too!


----------



## trickydick (Oct 8, 2013)

Each stone block measures 2' x 2' x 6' and cost $80 each.  Delivery charges really depends on how far they have to go to deliver them.  In my case $40/rock for delivery (about 45 miles from the quarry).

The foundation measures 2' wide by 5' deep and cost $20,000 for the 36' x 60' footprint.

Installation of the rocks has been ~15K to date...and more to come.

More than I thought it would cost but gonna be cool when it's done.


----------



## jyreene (Oct 8, 2013)

Can I get a lat/long for your place. I know where I plan on spending the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 8, 2013)

And we thought Pyramids were massive.

I can't wait to see the Toys you are going to fit it out with.

Obviously you know of the Rule "He who dies with the most tools Wins".

After seeing this, I think I shall give up any idea of winning. ( probably to my wifes' relief).

So pleased you have the space and ability to acheive what you want, you are setting a High Bar, Congratulations.
Brian


----------



## trickydick (Oct 8, 2013)

If zombies can help me with CA finishes, they will be welcome!


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 8, 2013)

Can I be your neighbor?  I could be a great neighbor!


----------



## trickydick (Oct 9, 2013)

Latest today.  Lighting a fire under them.


----------



## jyreene (Oct 9, 2013)

Does lighting your workers on fire actually help? Doesn't it get expensive replacing them every day?

Awesome start by the way.


----------



## trickydick (Oct 9, 2013)

Its more like a major sunburn.


----------



## trickydick (Nov 6, 2013)

*Truss going up...finally!*

The project that never ends......hard on the pocketbook also.  Overruns...missing sub-contractors...rain delays....


----------



## OZturner (Nov 6, 2013)

Rick, Sorry to tell you, But from the last photo, it looks like the are putting some of the trusses Upside Down.
Brian.


----------



## trickydick (Nov 6, 2013)

You are right!  thats for the reverse-cathedral ceiling effect!


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 6, 2013)

WoW!  That is going to be one sweet shop.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 6, 2013)

I am jealous too, that should about do it fer yah!!


----------



## trickydick (Nov 6, 2013)

This will be the last shop i have so i need to do it right!


----------



## trickydick (Nov 15, 2013)

*Step by step…inch by inch…*

slow progress but i am excited that the shop is beginning to take form.


----------



## trickydick (Nov 15, 2013)

*Ear preservation*

Ear protection will be important.  the echo is intense

on the flip side, it was 48 degrees outside and 60 inside..without doors and windows.   the stone is rated at R65.


----------



## Boz (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like a fabulous shop in the making.  At the beginning of the post you mentioned the floor will be concrete.  My shop is in an old building that was built in the late 1800s.  It has concrete floors that are the hardest I have ever seen.  You could and I have pound on them high a large hammer and they won't even chip.  However after some long days I have found my feet and legs ache.  Floor mats help but they are not everywhere.  I also have shoes with crepe soles that help but I am considering putting in sleepers on the floor and decking it with hardwood.  A little spring to the floor and a lot easier on the old feet and ankles.  Just a thought.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 15, 2013)

Rick 
I just came across this thread.  Congratulations on the new workspace, but more importantly you should gloat about your wife.  She is a real keeper to do all of this for you.


----------



## trickydick (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Mark!  I agree about the concrete.   My last shop had concrete floors and did may the feet and legs sore.  My contractor talked me out of wood due to the internal distance and the fact that I wanted lots of room under the floor for my vacuum system and my fat butt when I need to make changes to the system.


----------



## navycop (Nov 16, 2013)

Cool.... 50x60.. That will be bigger than Norm's New Yankee workshop...


----------



## trickydick (Nov 26, 2013)

Plaid shirts are in my future for sure!

If it ever stops raining, we will get the porches and the floor poured.  Hopefully this week!


----------



## Animyzo (Nov 26, 2013)

That's more sq footage than my last 2 houses combined... what do you do?  I'm sure with that new shop you are going to need a personal assistant


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 2, 2013)

That is one crazy nice shop!  Will the mass of the stone, should be able to heat and cool with minimal equipment.  Nice.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish that you stop putting pics sideways, I got a crook neck out of trying to tilt my head to see what the pic was about...!:frown:

Seriously, that is coming up quite nicely from where I seat, off-course:wink:

I'm a wood person but, in some situations, I'm very much a cement believer and on that floor, is nothing else that I would want, even tough my heavy a$$ and bad legs/feet suffer considerably on solid surfaces.

I have found a lot easier to buy footwear that is design to cope with heavy bodies under solid floors, I have purchased some footwear recently, that has about 1"1/2 thickness of soft rubber (or whatever it is) and all of a certain, I can feel a tremendous improvement, in all aspects...!

The expense of rubber mates and the difficulty to have them were we need them, compared to carry in your feet the protection you need, regardless of where you are is such that, I don't want to walk around with anything else on my feet, regardless of where I have to go...!

One aspect of your building that I was disappointed with is, that timber roof that doesn't seem any different than the roofs put on houses in our days and the very same ones that, get blown away with strong winds so, I wonder, what good it will make to have a structure up to ceiling level that is capable to withstand the worse of cyclones and a rood/ceiling combination that will be taken away on a "mild" cyclone, exposing everything and therefore causing tremendous damage on anything that is inside that building, particularly if heavy rains are involved...??

On the other hand, I can understand of the extra costs of having a better roof/ceiling combination but, you have already made a statement by building such an unique and strong building base frame/body so, I apologise for my observations/questions but, I feel pertinent...!

Please, don't take offence of my opinion, I'm doing so based on the principle of constructive criticism and at the same time, satisfy my curiosity about this issue so, I would appreciate your thoughts on this...!

Cheers
George


----------



## trickydick (Jan 3, 2014)

George,

You are correct on most points.  the floor is being changed to 2 layers of strand board and then a 3/4" oak tongue and groove flooring.  the roof is very modern because of cost and the fact that it will not be visible.  A good twister may remove the roof but the stones aren't going anywhere.  I will be "skinning" the rafters with a bead board so no one will know the true structure under it.

Here are the current pictures.


----------



## trickydick (Apr 27, 2014)

*Let there be light!*

It's been a long trek.  Lights are now installed.  Look like the sun rose in my shop.  No shadows will ever be known in here.  Installed high efficiency, motion detected panels (16).  They come on when you walk in and go off 10 minutes after last motion is detected.  

I have finished the oak floor but forgot to take pictures.  Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 27, 2014)

How did you run the wiring for the lights and switches?  I don't see any conduit anywhere!  Is it outside?  Just wondering since we are in the planning stages to have a concrete house poured soon and that is one of our questions.  Our house will have a poured foundation, walls, and roof.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't sit down and go to sleep - you will wake up in the dark!!!!
Your "toy" is really looking great.
In case you don't know it, you are the envy of the group.
If you run out of space, you can overflow into my garage..!
Good job and bless your wife.
gordon


----------



## trickydick (Apr 27, 2014)

the wiring was run up in the corner thru a conduit where it cannot be seen.  We buried it with rocks and mortar.  There is one interior framed wall (i'll take a picture) where the light switches are but I will most likely never use them as the motion sensors are doing a great job.

I have an office, mechanical room and a bathroom. The mechanical room is for 5hp vac and air compressor.  this room has 3/4 plywood, 1 inch soundboard and 1/2 inch drywall.  I am hope the shop will be very quiet while the van is running.

I'll take some more pics in the morning.


----------



## raar25 (Apr 28, 2014)

In all serious if you are focused on something at the lathe for 10 minutes these lights may shut off on you.  You may want to have some non-motion lighting at the lathe just in case.


----------



## fitzman163 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thats not right no one should have that much light in there shop. You need shadows like the rest of us. Looks great enjoy your shop! I'm just jealous.


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Don't ever "should" on yourself!*

Way. Too. Nice.  As of this minute, my wife will be receiving a text with these pics in it.  …Birthday's just around the corner…Good golley, gee whiz !!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow I would need to sell a lot of pens to get Gail to let me do that.. I am not sure I could make that many. That is impressive.


----------



## trickydick (May 8, 2014)

*New pics*

Almost done with the beadboard wall that separates the work area from the office, mechanical room and restroom.  Oak floor is finished but still needs to be sanded.


----------



## navycop (May 8, 2014)

I don't think my church has that many lights... Looks good..


----------



## Mike Powell (May 8, 2014)

Nice, I am a little jealous.  

Since I will be retiring soon, the wife and I have been looking at houses.  I have outgrown a two car garage with motorcycles and lawn equipment.  so we are looking for a place that either has a 3 car garage or a shop.  We found one that has a 900 SQFT "mother in Law house"  I spoke up quick... THATS NOT A GUEST HOUSE THATS A SHOP!  We will see, but it isn't looking to good for my own space.


----------



## gimpy (May 8, 2014)

Hey Dad, remember me, I'll be home in June to help you

See ya then,.........OH, don't tell mom, I want it to be a secrete


----------



## trickydick (Jun 23, 2014)

Mike, make sure the mother-in-law likes to turn and good luck!


----------



## raar25 (Jun 23, 2014)

Is it done?


----------



## trickydick (Jul 18, 2014)

No.  Not complete yet.  Got sidetracked on the rest of the property.  Still needs to finish the interior plumbing and install the vac system.

Frustratingly slow.  I can cut some wood now but the door and windows are not in yet either.  Need a mason and having a tough time finding someone to do the finish out.


----------



## nx95240 (Jul 27, 2014)

post some pic  when you can.....


----------

